# DOMParser parse() statt Pfadangabe einen XMLString übergeben



## p-flash (29. Jun 2007)

Hi,

gibt es irgendeine Methode die es mir erlaubt anstatt folgendem Aufruf:

```
DOMParser parser = new DOMParser();
String xmlFile = "meinedatei.xml";
parser.parse (xmlFile);
```

sowas zu machen:



```
DOMParser parser = new DOMParser();
String xmlString = "<root><child id=4>Ein Kind</child></root>";
parser.parse (xmlString);
```

Also anstatt einer XML-Datei soll direkt ein XML-String geparst werden.

Danke...


p-flash


----------



## kleiner_held (29. Jun 2007)

Erstelle einen StringReader, der deinen XML-String als Quelle verwendet und übergib diesen Reader dem Parser.


----------



## p-flash (29. Jun 2007)

Hi,

meinst du sowas:


```
StringReader sr = new StringReader(xmlString);
parser.parse(sr);
```

?


p-flash


----------



## kleiner_held (29. Jun 2007)

Genau das meine ich - hast du es denn mal ausprobiert?


----------



## p-flash (29. Jun 2007)

Kann es gerade nicht testen. Werde es später ausprobieren, und schauen ob alles klappt.

Danke.

p-flash


----------

